

23 Killer Lessons From Shark Tank - jkuria
http://www.bradaronson.com/shark-tank/

======
paulhauggis
lesson 24: Don't go on Shark Tank in the first place. ABC takes 5-7% if your
company, even if you don't get a deal.

Don't get me wrong. I love the show, but the majority of the people on the
show that do get deals get screwed out of a very large percentage of their
company.

